# "getempert" - was bedeutet das?



## lippe (21. November 2004)

hi, boardies.

hatte gerade nen beitrag gelesen über amesia. dabei hatte ein boardie das wort "getempert" benutzt, im zusammenhang mit einer vorfachschnur.#c 

was bedeutet das?;+ 


gruß lippe


----------



## angeltreff (21. November 2004)

*AW: "getempert" - was bedeutet das?*

Beim tempern wird das Material bis knapp unter den Schmelzpunkt erhitzt und verbleibt eine definierte Zeit bei dieser Temparatur. Damit wird die Eigenspannung des jeweiligen Materials abgebaut.


----------

